# L'écran Retina de l'iPad 3 en situation



## netgui (28 Mars 2012)

J'ai vu dans un article de iGen que les appli pour iPhone lancées sur l'iPad 3 s'en sortent en fait mieux visuellement, contre toute attente.

J'utilise énormément mon ipad 1 pour lire des pdf pas très bien optimisés. L'écran retina de l'iPad 3 améliore t'il le confort de lecture dans ce cas ou alors est-ce plutôt l'inverse (texte encore moins lisibles) ?


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Mars 2012)

netgui a dit:


> L'écran retina de l'iPad 3 améliore t'il le confort de lecture dans ce cas ou alors est-ce plutôt l'inverse (texte encore moins lisibles) ?



Dans mon cas, je trouve que c'est l'un des principaux avantages de cet iPad. Tous mes pdf (et je ne parle pas des contenus de lecture optimisés pour le retina) sont plus agréable à lire, y compris les pdf de mauvaise qualité qui s'affichent mieux.


----------



## netgui (28 Mars 2012)

J'abuse... mais penses-tu pouvoir mettre un avant après ? genre une capture d'un même pdf pas glop sur iPad 1 ou 2 et un autre sur iPad 3 pour voir ?  merci


----------



## nikomimi (28 Mars 2012)

Tu en as pleins sur le test de clubic.

Genre :


----------



## netgui (28 Mars 2012)

AHHHH excellent merci ! En effet, le test est plutôt concluant  Vé aller lire le test de Clubic du coup.


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2012)

Je sens que je vais passer au 3 lisant beaucoup de BD sur mon iPad


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je sens que je vais passer au 3 lisant beaucoup de BD sur mon iPad


 
J'ai pas eu les autres mais la qualité de lecture est bluffante sur le 3


----------



## tseg (29 Mars 2012)

Les possesseurs de l'I3 vous le répètent l'écran est bluffant ...c'est ce que l'on fait de mieux! Arrêtez d'écouter les grincheux qui l'ont vu, qui l'ont essayé, qui ont lu que ... patati patata...! qui ne l'ont pas et qui le déconseillent pour X raisons..


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Mars 2012)

netgui a dit:


> J'abuse... mais penses-tu pouvoir mettre un avant après ? genre une capture d'un même pdf pas glop sur iPad 1 ou 2 et un autre sur iPad 3 pour voir ?  merci



Même pdf, très mal numérisé et avec artefact, affiché conjointement sur iPad "3" à gauche et sur mon McBook Air 11" à droite.






En test réel, là ou le texte pixelise ou est mal encré sur le McBook, il devient beaucoup plus net sur le dernier iPad. Sur iPad 2, on se situe globalement entre les deux en terme de qualité d'affichage.

Lorsque le pdf est de bonne qualité, le résultat est encore accentué, c'est à dire que c'est vraiment très très net sur le nouvel iPad, et donc particulièrement agréable à la lecture.


----------



## netgui (30 Mars 2012)

héhé, depuis j'ai acheté un ipad 3. Je ferais un comparatif aussi asap. Merci !


----------



## olivier9275 (30 Mars 2012)

Je confirme que l'iPad 3 est nettement (le mot est faible) meilleur que le 2 pour tout type de document pdf.

Sur les pdf de bonne qualité, là où l'iPad 2 avait une impression de flou (surtout sur les petits caractères), le 3 est incroyablement net. Du coup, on a moins besoin de zoomer pour lire correctement: même les petits, voir très petits caractères sont lisibles (bon, quand c'est vraiment petit, on zoome quand même un peu hein, pas de raison de se bousiller les yeux !!!).

Sur les pdf de qualité moyenne ou même mauvaise, l'iPad 3 offre aussi une bien meilleure lisibilité. Sur le 2, on avait la mauvaise qualité du pdf accentué par le léger flou de l'écran. Avec le 3, on garde la mauvaise qualité du pdf, mais pas accentué.

En fait, il faut comprendre que l'écran de l'iPad 3 est un peu comme du papier. Si vous imprimez un mauvais pdf sur du papier, la qualité sera la même que sur l'écran de l'iPad 3. Alors que sur le 2, elle était encore dégradée !


----------



## andr3 (1 Avril 2012)

J'ai eu l'occasion de faire un comparatif hier entre un iPad 2 et un iPad 3 (ils étaient l'un à côté de l'autre).  Je trouve que la différence entre les 2 écrans n'est pas si forte que je le croyais.  L'iPad 2 a une qualité d'écran largement suffisante pour mes activités (mail, texte, surf, etc.).  De plus, pas de 4G en Europe et plus particulièrement en Belgique.  Mon choix c'est donc porté sur un iPad 2 WIFI avec 32GB.


----------

